

Cool Things You Can Do with the Facebook Graph API - sdaityari
http://www.sitepoint.com/2-cool-things-can-facebook-graph-api/

======
smalu

      GET /{user-id}/likes/{page-id} 

may produce false-negative if user has weird privacy policy. Using signed
request (tab applications) is only safe way to check if user is fan of a
fanpage.

------
patja
Pretty sure the second example is a violation of Facebook policy prohibiting
pre-filled or app-generated content in the message parameter content. Yes, you
can get the user to fill in the message content in a text box and use it, but
I suspect using the same content to post many comments via an app will trip an
alert on the banhammer.

~~~
sdaityari
Well, this guy did it -> [https://www.quora.com/Python-programming-
language-1/What-are...](https://www.quora.com/Python-programming-
language-1/What-are-the-best-Python-scripts-youve-ever-written/answer/Akshit-
Khurana)

------
goblin89
Facebook's API is extensive. You can use FB as part of content management
system—say, staff posts events, updates, photos onto Facebook page, and you
periodically pull it all, cache, and display content (possibly with
interactions) consistently with the rest of your website.

~~~
sdaityari
Never thought of it that way!

------
AznHisoka
1) Use Graph API to scrape all users who have interacted with a brand. liked,
commented, etc. 2) Target ads directly to those users 3) ???? 4) Profit!

------
Kiro
Those "like" contests violate the Facebook terms and will get your page
banned.

~~~
chris_engel
That was true, two years ago but not anymore. Its perfectly okay.

~~~
Kiro
You're right. I wasn't aware of that, thanks!

[http://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/new-facebook-contest-
and-...](http://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/new-facebook-contest-and-
promotion-rules/)

